# Bombproof 700c commuter wheels for a fat bloke?



## sabian92 (18 May 2012)

Evening,

I've got a Carrera Virtuoso and I use it for commuting (rack & panniers). I'm about 16 stone and I carry another 10kg or so over the back in panniers and unfortunately the wheels (especially the rear) keep going out of true. I'm looking for some decent wheels that can take a hefty weight.

I'm not too fussed on price as I can save up but nothing too mad!  I'm willing to go hand built if the builder has a good rep as well.

Weight isn't really a big issue for me - I'm not a weight weenie. I use Marathon + tyres (700x25).

Thank you!


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 May 2012)

I use THESE, on my commuter, and I use THESE on my best bike.

Both links are just to the rear wheels, but the front are available from the same site too.

I'm a larger guy, 6' 4" and heavy with it TBH. The Halo wheels I've had for a few years now and they have been superb, the second wheels I've only recently bought, but the build quality and their reputation give me complete confidence they will last well


----------



## sabian92 (18 May 2012)

Have you needed to true them?

I plan on losing about 4 stone (I'm 16 stone but 7 inches shorter than you ).

I can get the Halo Aero Rage wheels 12% off too - I've got CTC membership so I can get a bit knocked off.

(Just looked - Evans have them 20 quid cheaper than the discounted price so Evans it is!)


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 May 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Have you needed to true them?


Nope, I've never needed to anything to them TBH. I describe them as bombproof. I don't commute the distance you do, and I don't commute week in, week out, but I've had them for a couple of years and they are still perfect.


----------



## oldfatfool (19 May 2012)

I have just ordered a pair of handbuilt wheels for my tourer (14kg bike, 20 kg luggage,90kg rider) from Rose, Deore XT hubs and Mavic A319 rims, 36 spoke http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/atb-wheel-set-28700-c-mavic-a-319--shimano-deore-xt/aid:247985 £125 including shipping for a complete wheelset.

Takes 28 to 47 mm tyres.


----------



## Psyclist (19 May 2012)

Try a 36hole Phil Wood hub as it's stronger (google it) and buy these rims with double butted spokes. You won't get any stronger than that.


----------



## Piemaster (19 May 2012)

I'm similar weight / usage to you. Been very happy with a dynohub handbuilt wheel built from Spa cycles on the On-One Pompino. Good to deal with and will help to spec something for your needs.


----------



## sabian92 (19 May 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Nope, I've never needed to anything to them TBH. I describe them as bombproof. I don't commute the distance you do, and I don't commute week in, week out, but I've had them for a couple of years and they are still perfect.


 
I commute 7 miles a day (when I can be bothered to get out of bed at 7am ). I would like to do LEJOG (or vice versa) at some stage in the next few years (hopefully next summer before I bugger off to university) but I can't afford a tourer so it would be on this bike and decent wheels would obviously be an advantage.



kinetic-uk said:


> Try a 36hole Phil Wood hub as it's stronger (google it) and buy these rims with double butted spokes. You won't get any stronger than that.


 
I'll have a nosey and price it up. I know literally nothing about wheels and hubs so I'll do my research.



Piemaster said:


> I'm similar weight / usage to you. Been very happy with a dynohub handbuilt wheel built from Spa cycles on the On-One Pompino. Good to deal with and will help to spec something for your needs.


I've seen them before but never used them. I'd like a dynohub just for the sake of having one (and in case my phone dies) but i know they're expensive. I will have a look at these too. I know I sound like an idiot but that page you quoted has steam coming out of my ears in confusion 

What should I do about hubs? I understand I need them but I don't know which ones are good and which aren't.


----------



## Piemaster (19 May 2012)

Didn't mean to confuse you  The link was really to direct you to Spa's website and that I was happy with the quality and service. The dynohub is just demonstrates that they'll do what you want/need - it's a custom built wheel afterall.
As to the dynohub, the Shimano ones aren't massively expensive and it's worth weighing up the price difference between a dynohub and a normal one if you're having a wheel built and _might_ want one in the future.


----------



## sabian92 (19 May 2012)

Piemaster said:


> Didn't mean to confuse you  The link was really to direct you to Spa's website and that I was happy with the quality and service. The dynohub is just demonstrates that they'll do what you want/need - it's a custom built wheel afterall.
> As to the dynohub, the Shimano ones aren't massively expensive and it's worth weighing up the price difference between a dynohub and a normal one if you're having a wheel built and _might_ want one in the future.


 
Don't worry about it - it isn't difficult 

If I had a budget of around 150-200 for a handbuilt set, what would you recommend? I know it isn't a lot as handbuilts go but I'm a student and the bike is only worth 350 quid anyway (a lot for me but not as bikes go...)

I don't think I'd need one - it's one of those "oooh, that looks shiny" things with me. I'd never use it 

What hubs would you put in if you didn't have a dyno hub? I've got shimano kit at the moment.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2012)

On a budget, CXP22 rims, tiagra hubs and 32 spokes.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2012)

I run CXP33's and they are about £45 each rim... CXP22's are about£25, so you will get in budget.


----------



## sabian92 (19 May 2012)

So i pick a rim then a hub and get somebody to build it? I know it sounds really stupid... but it sums up my bicycle knowledge pretty well.

Would shooting spa cycles an e-mail asking for that wheel be OK if I wanted it? (Or any other rim/hub combination for that matter as long as they stock it?)


----------



## Piemaster (20 May 2012)

sabian92 said:


> So i pick a rim then a hub and get somebody to build it? I know it sounds really stupid... but it sums up my bicycle knowledge pretty well.
> 
> Would shooting spa cycles an e-mail asking for that wheel be OK if I wanted it? (Or any other rim/hub combination for that matter as long as they stock it?)


 
Yup. Or may be better to actually talk to them and explain your needs. They build for touring cyclists (= heavily loaded bikes) so should be able to offer some sound advice for your budget.


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 May 2012)

sabian92 said:


> So i pick a rim then a hub and get somebody to build it?


Yes for a custom build. This is what I was going to do but the lead time meant it was a non-starter for me as I'd sold my wheels and needed some a.s.a.p. The ones I bought are the same spec as the custom build I was going to get, off the shelf, a far bit cheaper, and with me within 36 hours.

FWIW I've bought 3 wheel sets and one rear wheel from the same source over the years and they have all been perfect


----------



## sabian92 (21 May 2012)

Sent an email to them last night - any idea on the turnaround time for them?

Thanks for all the help - I'll keep this bookmarked for the future when I can afford wheels!


----------



## Aperitif (21 May 2012)

I just got my back wheel returned from Spa. One week turnaround - one imagines this is their busy period (the build-up to Summer ha ha.) I'm over 100kg and ride their wheels 'fixed'. Always good service and a relationship it is nice to nurture I think. Always helpful to me.
Funnily enough, the wheel I got returned was sent back to them because I kept breaking the spokes! 9 in a year. Leg 'breaking' with a difference! Get 36 hole rims and Sapim Strong spokes as a spec for a nod toward 'bombproofery'.


----------



## sabian92 (21 May 2012)

I've just had a phone call and a follow up email, he recommended this:

We just spoke on the telephone. I would recommend Rigida DP18 rims built into Shimano 105 hubs using Sapim Leader and Race spokes and these would cost £206pr.

Is that good or...? 105 hubs are quite expensive and i'm not made of money unfortunately.


----------



## oliglynn (21 May 2012)

Fulcrum racing 5 - i'm close to 16st and have had these for over a year & done over 3000 miles on them. I've taken them through countless potholes etc and they've stayed true (never had to adjust them) and seem pretty much bombproof!


----------



## Moodyman (21 May 2012)

sabian92 said:


> I've just had a phone call and a follow up email, he recommended this:
> 
> We just spoke on the telephone. I would recommend Rigida DP18 rims built into Shimano 105 hubs using Sapim Leader and Race spokes and these would cost £206pr.
> 
> Is that good or...? 105 hubs are quite expensive and i'm not made of money unfortunately.


 
I've very happy with their Rigida DP18 rims on Tiagra hubs.

I asked them if 105 hubs were worth the price difference and they said no.

The DP18 will be good as it's semi-deep section so more rigid.


----------



## Sittingduck (21 May 2012)

I had a set of Rigida Chrina rims on Tiagra hubs (32 f & 36 r), from SPA, last May. Front is still ok but the rear hub flange broke apart, quite literally on a commute months ago. I have since butchered the fubar'd wheel for spare spokes and nipples 

Previously to this, a spoke went within the first 3 or 4 months (I was able to add tention to the adjacent spokes on-the-fly, and it took me about another 60 miles, remaining fairly true, that day). It was predictably followed by another, a week or so later.

SPA had a backlog or orders when I got mine and took about 2 weeks to build and ship them. They seemed nice enough when I phoned them to chase, if a little disorganised.

Being a heavy rider, you are going to break spokes on the rear. I learned to live with this and even though I am slightly lighter these days, I still break rear spokes and have wheels going out of true. Currently on a set of Planet X A57 32h cyclocross wheels, for day to day use and they have been ok for the first cpl of weeks I have used them, in anger. Bust a spoke 2 weeks ago on an Aksium and have since replaced it but not sure if I'm confident to do a long ride on them yet. They are waiting in the wings, as substitutes ATM. I am expecting problems with the Easton EA30s on my new Cube and they will likely go on there soonish!

It seems to be a neverending war, against broken spokes and meanwhile my collection of front wheels continues to grow, bah!


----------



## Psyclist (21 May 2012)

kinetic-uk said:


> Try a 36hole Phil Wood hub as it's stronger (google it) and buy these rims with double butted spokes. You won't get any stronger than that.


 
I still stand by these. A rider just under 20stone rode on this set up with no problems (he was looking for a strong wheelset). But just so you know, every 150-200 miles they should be rechecked for tension.

Fulcrums are okay, but the guy mentioned above used to own them and they kept breaking at the nipples and after my friend checked out the wheel for a closer look, the drive side flange had torn.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> On a budget, CXP22 rims, tiagra hubs and 32 spokes.


 I'd agree! Withstand armageddon.


----------



## sabian92 (21 May 2012)

oliglynn said:


> Fulcrum racing 5 - i'm close to 16st and have had these for over a year & done over 3000 miles on them. I've taken them through countless potholes etc and they've stayed true (never had to adjust them) and seem pretty much bombproof!


 

Nice but a bit expensive for me unfortunately 



Moodyman said:


> I've very happy with their Rigida DP18 rims on Tiagra hubs.
> 
> I asked them if 105 hubs were worth the price difference and they said no.
> 
> The DP18 will be good as it's semi-deep section so more rigid.


 
I did wonder if 105 hubs were over kill. They're going to last me for years but I'm not sure they're worth the extra to me so I'm going to leave 105s out.



Sittingduck said:


> Being a heavy rider, you are going to break spokes on the rear. I learned to live with this and even though I am slightly lighter these days, I still break rear spokes and have wheels going out of true. It seems to be a neverending war, against broken spokes and meanwhile my collection of front wheels continues to grow, bah!


Yeah, I'm kinda used to that although I'm planning on losing a good 4 stone or so (as I type this I'm 16st and 5'11). Life innit though?

Thanks!


----------



## oliglynn (31 May 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Nice but a bit expensive for me unfortunately


I got mine for 180 quid - thought your budget was 200?


----------



## oldfatfool (31 May 2012)

My new wheels arrived from Rose yesterday, 1 week turn round, Mavic A319 on XT hubs 36 spoke. £125 inc delivery.


----------

